# What kind of foam for my background?



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

This is my very first build and I am having trouble figuring out exactly which foam insulator to use for my background. for my background. 

I have looked at all the stores around here and they all carry Great Stuff and one version of touch n' foam, so it's what I will be using. I know that there's handi foam as well but I am set on using Great Stuff or Touch n foam. there's handi foam as well but I am set on using Great Stuff or Touch n foam. 

So my question is which can I use? Could I use the basic one that comes in the red can? There is I think 4 different kinds of GS and I've decided not to go with the pond version since it is over $20 a can. As for the touch n foam its their Eco friendly version. 

As I am typing this my girl friend just got back from the store and bought me the light blue can of GS window and door. She got it for $15. The original is about $6. If I could use the original or touch n foam I will go back and get that since I will be able to get almost 3 cans for that price. Please help.


----------



## JherperJ (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't really know, I used a special pond foam found in the garden section of Home Depot. But I think the main reason people use the pond foam is because it was made for wet conditions...such as a dart frog viv. Saying that, I dont know how the regular stuff will hold up because i never tried it


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey, I just went through the same thing last week. 

I ended up getting Smartpond waterfall foam sealant from Lowes for about $15 for a 12oz can.

I went with because it was black and it was made for ponds which typically hold some type of animal and I wanted to be sure what I got first and foremost would not hurt the frogs.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

If you have a Menards close to you go there and get the Great Stuff pond foam....In my town that was the only place I could find it and it was $8 for a can.....The other stuff was almost 2x the price for the samething.....Or order on line at Amazon.com just search Great Stuff.....I will be using the GS Pond, and maybe a partial clay with it.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

You can use either, it's up to you. Some of the GS foams up big time and some of it is for small cracks and doesn't foam up as much. Just be sure to allow it to completely dry before applying the silicone or whatever you are going to use because it does shrink a bit.

Or you could skip the GS and just use Gorilla glue.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

JaredJ said:


> You can use either, it's up to you. Some of the GS foams up big time and some of it is for small cracks and doesn't foam up as much. Just be sure to allow it to completely dry before applying the silicone or whatever you are going to use because it does shrink a bit.
> 
> Or you could skip the GS and just use Gorilla glue.


I have wanted to find out more about gorilla glue. I see that you can apply it directly to the glass and it will cure much quicker than silicone and GS.

The only thing I dont like though is that it just gives a tank a flat background and I have also seen posts where people have trouble sticking it to GS.

Is there a way that I could use gorilla glue and still have the same rocky/viney effect as with GS and silicone?


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

alex111683 said:


> I have wanted to find out more about gorilla glue. I see that you can apply it directly to the glass and it will cure much quicker than silicone and GS.
> 
> The only thing I dont like though is that it just gives a tank a flat background and I have also seen posts where people have trouble sticking it to GS.
> 
> Is there a way that I could use gorilla glue and still have the same rocky/viney effect as with GS and silicone?


You must not have seen GG expand before. If you brush on GG and lightly spray it with water, it will foam up. Only problem with GS is the shiny smooth surface... nothing likes to stick to it. Usually you'd want to carve/peel off that shiny skin and you'll have no problem with stuff sticking. Pick up a small bottle and do some test pieces. Gorilla glue is the same chemical as Greatstuff only GS is under pressure.


----------



## diver123 (Aug 26, 2009)

You want the GS in the red can. Says gaps and cracks. You dont want any that says flame resistant. It does expand as it cures so as thin of a layers as you can get is best. As far as gorilla glue goes it is then used to cover the cured GS and coco fiber or coir or eco earth as it is often referred to is smashed into the GG. Use gloves! If you cover in small patches at a time it works best. Wait for it to start to foam a little first. The background material doesnt have to be dry. In fact damp is better. Donot apply GG directly to back of glass that would be a nightmare to remove in the future I think. Also donot apply the GS right up against the edge of the glass. Leave a gap. Some people have had the GS expand and shatter their brand new tank. I have built several tanks this way. you can push pieces of wood into the GS foam if its not to thick that it expands over the wood and hides it. You can also put cork bark tubes or anything else against the glass and fill the GS in around it then when cured you can carve it away if it expands to much. The only downfall to GG is that it dries hard and you have to continiously press it down while it is curring or you can get little light brown boulder popping through your back ground. hope this clears the air for you.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 19, 2010)

You really don't need to use GS AND Gorilla Glue, the glue on it's own can be used to form a structured background, just spray it with some water and it swells up nicely, then just push back down areas you want flatter, moulding the shape you want with your hands. Just cover it with coco fiber/xaxim granules once it's been on for 5-10 minutes, then keep an eye on it, add more of your chosen substrate to areas where you see the GG foam poking through, and keep altering the shape with your gloved hands to get it how you want it.

I just did this in a new 40cm cube European style viv.










The back was done by using more glue and water, the sides by just spreading the glue more thinly and using less water. The more water you put on (up to a point) the more the glue foams. Unlike GS you can apply your substrate directly to it, and you don't need to seal it with epoxy or silicone. You don't need to use dry substrate either, the Eco-Earth I used there was absolutely soaking wet. lol

The fact that you can see ANY shape on that photograph is testament to just how much shape there is, cameras always flatten stuff.

Ade


----------

